# Awesome story



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good thing there was a gun in the house. Woman should get a medal....
http://news.yahoo.co...-091106413.html


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Fox news ran this story today. It's great!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Just got home also and seen it on the net, a good message to all the other lowdown thieves out there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now that is my kind of gun control.
I hope NRA sends her an honorary membership.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

i hope nra send her a new gun too. thats my kind of woman. hell hath no furry like a woman scorned!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> hell hath no furry like a woman scorned!


Oh boy buddy!! Been there done that and got the child support check stubs to prove it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That would be great if someone did something for her. She just lost her husband to cancer on Christmas Day I believe.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bones44 said:


> That would be great if someone did something for her. She just lost her husband to cancer on Christmas Day I believe.


WOW! How much more does she need to go through?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

How many times must the story be told?? YOU DONT BRING A KNIFE TO A GUN FIGHT


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow! This is amazing. Uncle Ted should deliver the gun personally!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I certainly hope that the local PD has a counseling program for her as well. She's been through a lot with the loss of her Husband and now this....Taking a life can be a very traumatic event even when the reality of the situation was self preservation.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

At least she had a gun to protect herself, I wouldn't like to think what would of happened had she not.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly Matt. It's such a sad situation this poor woman's in. Like Don said, I hope their is someone to help her out. I'm sure someone will. She's the ultimate poster child for home defense and I wish I could shake her hand.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good for her. I'm sure that it's very hard on her with the loss of her husband and now this but at least she protected herself and her child. I think that it is very justified!!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

I don't wish this on anyone but, good for her. It took a lot of guts to do what she did. I'm glad her child is to young to remember it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awsome! Now if we could just get every household in the U.S. to have a gun with the knowledge of how and when to use it the crime rate would go down. Hope things get better for her. Atleast because of her courage she has a son and her son has a mother!


----------

